# My first smoked rabbit



## gwest77 (Apr 27, 2013)

This is my rabbit, one domestic,one wild. I used xjcamaro's brine to soak it in over night but added to it 1c apple juice and 1/4c pure maple syrup. Smoked for two hours with cherry and apple at 220 degrees. Maybe this will get posted. I have to say it was mighty tasty. Domestic rabbit

 













IMG_0124.JPG



__ gwest77
__ Apr 27, 2013






 Wild rabbit

 













IMG_0125.JPG



__ gwest77
__ Apr 27, 2013






 Fix'n to dig in

 













IMG_0126.JPG



__ gwest77
__ Apr 27, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 27, 2013)

Great smoke! That looks delicious!


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Woodcutter


----------



## bear55 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh man smoked rabbit, GREAT!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh man, reminds me of our Thanks Giving day morning hunting....except i'm sure there's no buck shot in yours!


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 27, 2013)

no, but the wild rabbit had some turkey shot in him


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks really good!  Do you have sliced q-views!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sliced ?  I just put me some on a plate and ate it like fried chicken


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds good to me!  LOL.....never have tasted rabbit before.  Would think of Buggs Bunny!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2013)

That looks Awesome, Greg!!!

I knew recommending XJCamaro on Rabbit would work out good for you!!! He's my goto guy on Rabbits!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you Bear,

  It worked good. Thanks for sending that recipe. But I did tweek it a bit.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 28, 2013)

it's hard to beat rabbit. it looks great.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you themule69,

   I'm learning a lot from this website. One of, if not the best site on the net.


----------



## xjcamaro (May 3, 2013)

Im a little late on this, but that rabbit looks great and just the way i like it. You will never cook rabbit any other way after that!


----------



## gwest77 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks xjcamaro, it was very good rabbit. My neighbor that tried some said it was some of the best he ever ate. I'll give him the brine recipe when he gives me a couple more rabbits


----------



## themule69 (May 4, 2013)

gwest77 said:


> Thanks xjcamaro, it was very good rabbit. My neighbor that tried some said it was some of the best he ever ate. I'll give him the brine recipe when he gives me a couple more rabbits


not a good idea. if you teach them how to cook it. they will not give you any more. i made that mistake with a buddy and deer.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## gwest77 (May 4, 2013)

themule69 said:


> not a good idea. if you teach them how to cook it. they will not give you any more. i made that mistake with a buddy and deer.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


 You know,

   Maybe you're right. think I should hold out for a years worth of rabbit


----------

